# Topping



## Selynna (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello everyone! My name is Selynna and it’s my first time growing from clones. I’m learning as I go and asking when I can. YouTube and the internet are my teachers at the moment. I decided to take it to the forum and ask you experienced growers/community. I have 4 plants, two are both at 4 weeks, and the other two are a week. All being grown indoor. I was reading a lot about topping plants for growth and was wondering when is a great time to do it? I read a lot about my plant possibly turning hermi if it’s done incorrectly? and I’m nervous about ruining my plant... anyone have any advice?? I can sure use and tips/pointers to anything. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 29, 2020)

I have been topping my plants when the leaf nodes start alternating instead of coming out in opposite pairs.  Later in the plants 1/2 or 2/3 point of final height, i use a screen of green (scrog) to weave the plant tops through a horizontal grid.  At this point. I have already quit topping for a couple of weeks minimum.

This gives a lot of bud and tip places for blooms to emerge.  I have had good luck with bandaiding plant stems that snap with painters tape.  When learning, there will be an inevitable break.  Every one of mine have thrived.


----------



## Selynna (Apr 30, 2020)

Daxtell said:


> I have been topping my plants when the leaf nodes start alternating instead of coming out in opposite pairs.  Later in the plants 1/2 or 2/3 point of final height, i use a screen of green (scrog) to weave the plant tops through a horizontal grid.  At this point. I have already quit topping for a couple of weeks minimum.
> 
> This gives a lot of bud and tip places for blooms to emerge.  I have had good luck with bandaiding plant stems that snap with painters tape.  When learning, there will be an inevitable break.  Every one of mine have thrived.




Much appreciated!! Thank you!


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 30, 2020)

Learn about HST (heavy stress training) if you use the SCROG.  Your plant will want to have one main stalk of buds, but by keeping the top stalks at an even height, you can have more stalks giving you a greater yield.

HST is scary at first but is easy when you have done it a few times.  Pick that branch that you want to reposition where it can get better light or to move so another branch isn't blocked from light.  If you can just reposition it, do that and hold it in place with string, you have successfully done a LST (light stress training).  But if you need to radically move a branch, you pinch or twist the branch to break some of the cells that hold the branch up, bruising it feeling a slight squish from the stem.  The branch will move much easier to its new position, and in a few days healed to not only remain there but also be much stronger.  If it isn't enough, pinch a little harder until your stem moves enough.  If you pinch too much, as long as there is some skin still holding the branch to the plant, wrap the pinch with painters tape.  Painters tape is a type of masking tape thatv has an easily releasing adhesive when the plant is healed in a week.

Many if not most don't do this, but if you learn how to fill up and utilize your lights, you get a better return on your energy dollar by not wasting valuable light.  More bud output means more smoke.  Something we all want.

I gave you much more info than you may have wanted or need at this point. But thisvway, you have the skill to take control of your plant and how it grows and shares growth space with other  plants.

Good luck.  There are a lot of growing experts here. Hang around and you will meet some that know far more than me.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 30, 2020)

Good explanation of some so called simple training methods. The more you use them the easier they become. Good luck and keep 'em green.


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 30, 2020)

So here is a pic of my plants and I am hoping to get some TOP advice from ya'll.
The two biggest girls should i trim those leaves to let more light in as you mentioned above?


----------



## 01234drew (Apr 30, 2020)

What a great question I am a noob and beginner gardener and I have two girls that could use a little trimming to let the light in.
I appreciate @Daxtell for the information.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 30, 2020)

I do not top mine until they have 3 or 4 sets of "real" leaves. Do think Daxtell meant by removing leaves, only in the flowering cycle to let more light on the buds. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 30, 2020)

Don 't forget the stickys for good reads on your questions.  There seems to be a lot of opinions on what works best on the web.  Stickys are usually vetted to work better in my experience.


----------

